
Richard Hendricks’ new startup already exists - karjaluoto
https://officehours.io/streams/post/aGKrXba6ZjnYFbq8f
======
Safety1stClyde
All I see is a purple blank page.

~~~
karjaluoto
That’s strange. I’m looking at it in a number of browsers, and it’s visible in
all of those. What browser are you viewing in?

